# What Else Do You Make Besides Food Stuffs?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 9, 2021)

My Husband likes to say that I enjoy doing "busy work".

I like to Craft I guess is what you would call it.

I Paint Rocks 
I like to fancy up packages that I give 
I make décor for our house, both inside and out.
I used to Sew, but when we left Hawaii, I didn't want
to ship a really old machine, so I gave it to the 
Charity Shop.
I've tried my hand at needle work, like embroidery, etc.  I'll leave that one to my Mother.
I've also tried Crocheting as well Knitting, again, not so good.

Someone told me long ago, folks you cook are 9 times out of 10 going to make other things too and just as well.

What else do you make besides food stuffs?
What kind of hobbies to you enjoy?
... and do you have photos?  I love pictures


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 9, 2021)

Well, K-Girl, I know that we've mentioned crafts and such in the past in these threads:

Let me tell you about my hobby...talent...skill. There are a few nifty photos in this thread.

Waiting out the "zombie attack" - Covid-19 hunkering down activities


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 9, 2021)

Besides making food stuffs, I make big messes, especially when making food stuffs. Then I have to pay some young lady to clean those messes up because I can not get down on my hands and knees (well I could, but then I would have to call the paramedics to get me back up again!) and I can't climb the little two step kitchen ladder to clean the high places, like the top of the fridge. Old age ain't for sissies!


----------



## Silversage (May 10, 2021)

I used to knit, sew, crochet, do needlepoint, etc.  I still have drawers full of stuff, but I really lost interest years ago.  
Lately, my wife and I have rehabbed houses.  Floors, electrical, plumbing, cabinets, etc.  It has kept us busy for years.  But last year we started to sell off the power tools.  At 68 and 78, we're just getting too old.  

But, next month we volunteered to replace the flooring in the activities room at the women's shelter.  So we are keeping a few tools til that project is done.


----------



## medtran49 (May 10, 2021)

I crochet, needlepoint, petitpoint (25-75 or more stitches per linear inch, I usually work in 40 range), counted crossstitch, embroidery, dabble in egg decorating, jeweled/painted type eggs, wreath making, dollhouse minis, made the magnetic spice jars for our refrigerator, though did that because I'm frugal and wasn't about to pay somebody 3-4 times what it would cost me to make them.  I've done decoupage and quilling, along with calligraphy, plus other crafty things in the past, basically anything that took my fancy.  Put together a fairly fancy decorated Book of Shadows for a Wiccan friend.  The nice ones can cost up toward $100 or more, and really nice ones $$$$ ready made.

Never was able to learn to knit, though grandmother tried and did teach me to crochet.  Tried to learn to tat, but never could do that either.  Used to sew, made costumes for DD, things for the house,  but haven't had a machine in years.


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2021)

Since I was about 8 or 10 I enjoyed embroidery, knitting and sewing.  When I was in my early 20s, a young neighbor girl taught me how to crochet.  I'm a visual person and can pick up a skill when I see it happen.  That's how the crocheting thing happened.

As the years progressed, I learned to make clothes for my children and myself, along with home decor such as draperies, cushions, etc. and even formed my own decorating business along those lines.

At this point in my life I've developed a doll crafting business that caters to 18-inch dolls such as American Girl dolls.  I've created a full range of clothing, accessories, furniture, etc. am having a ball doing it all.

I'm basically a creative person so this avenue allows me to go forward with what my imagination says.

Here are some photos of my work.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 10, 2021)

I like doing things in my woodworking 
shop - mostly just necessity items, but sometimes craftsy type things for gifts, like puzzles, peppermills, chopping boards, and some things I might see that someone could use.  Unfortunately, wood has gotten outrageously expensive, though I have a lot of wood down there, for smaller projects.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 15, 2021)

Fishing flies and streamers, currently have about $1300 worth in 4 fly boxes.

Custom fishing poles - I have two rods built, worth $1300, and one I will be making for my eldest son in Montana.  I also built and sold ice fishing rods, a steelhead rod, and another fly rod for my youngest son.

I write science fiction, and fantasy novels.  I have a total of 5 written, with 3 more stars.  S[ell check is my friend.

I design electronic projects.  My current project is a solar tracking unit.

I design balsa wood gliders, some rubber band powered, some unpowered.

I love to help my grandkids with science projects.  I have helped them design wind tunnels for showing air-flow around cars and plane models that they designed.  We have designed and treated our own solar hot air panels, designed and flown our own kites, and a miniature water generator, with the ability to record the voltage and current produced.

That's enough to keep me busy.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RCJoe (May 25, 2021)

I haven't done it so much recently,  but I've enjoyed brewing beer, (homebrew) wine, and carbonating my own soft drinks.  Also making my own vinegar. (apple cider as well as herbal)  I've also enjoyed making sausage of various types and smoking it and other meats & cheese too.


----------



## Bitser (May 31, 2021)

Love sailing, which I learned in New Zealand.  Rebuilt a 15 ft. wood skiff, very fast and tipsy.









Built a 4-season greenhouse and grow tomatoes, etc.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 31, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Love sailing, which I learned in New Zealand.  Rebuilt a 15 ft. wood skiff, very fast and tipsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that an evacuated solar tube collector for heating hot water.  If so, do you heat your greenhouse with it?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bitser (Jun 1, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Is that an evacuated solar tube collector for heating hot water.  If so, do you heat your greenhouse with it?




It's an old flat-plate collector that I found on a salvage lot and cleaned up.  Our winters are cold, so I run a 50% glycol solution through a PEX tubing loop with a DC pump hooked to the small solar panel.  That runs the pump according to the solar input.  The glycol loop coils through a 400 gal heatsink under the floor.  










The warm water in the tank is pumped through a maze of PEX tubing under the sand floor, which is in an insulated foundation.  









That keeps the thermal mass at 50° or above all winter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 1, 2021)

At one time, I worked for a company called Spokane Solar, out of Spokane WA.  We sold drain down, flat plate solar collectors that fed a super insulated, 100 gallon water tank.  

As a demo, we set up our collector on a 40' cloudy day, and invited the public to check out the hot water we got just from the available light.  We kept the tank water at around 115' degrees, all day long.  Flat plate collectors, if well designed, work well.  Evacuated tube collectors work even better.   

I like your setup.  It shows that you are truly a thinker, and plan thing out carefully.  Good job. 

 Because of the sort, winter daylight hours, I would add LED grow lights overhead, to extend the hours of light for the plants.  They could be put on a timer for automation.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bitser (Jun 1, 2021)

The greenhouse was designed for our local climate, which is savage.  The roof is 6-wall poly (R 3.8) and the sides are 3-wall.  Besides the floor heat, there are passive heatsink water tanks on a south-facing wall and quartz radiant heaters on the ceiling with a thermostat, to warm the foliage.  When it gets down to -30°F or below, I have a propane heater on an outside tank.  Also have grow-lights on a timer.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2021)

Bitser, that is an impressive greenhouse.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bitser (Jun 2, 2021)

Ta!  I had framing help from a master carpenter pal. Winter nights can be so cold here (-40°F and C) that I didn't trust a drain-down setup, hence the two-stage design, with a glycol loop through the collector and a water-filled heatsink.  The heatsink can get up to 120°F in spring.  I usually cover the collector and shut it down in late April or early May, as I don't need the heat.  Fun project.  Good eats!


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 1, 2021)

I like to do cross stitch and plastic canvas. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures at the moment.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 22, 2021)

This week, I attached the cork grips, and reel seat to my latest rod build.  The motor quit on my power wrapper, and so until the new one arrives, I can't put the guides on.

I did get my new fly tying vice, and set it up, lubricated it, and have its operation perfectly tweaked.  I gave my old vice (still in perfect order) to my grandsons.  I taught them to tie egg patterns, San Juan Worms, beetles, and ants.  They now know hot to tie some simple flies.

I tied for myself 3 beetles, 4 foam ants (one a flying ant) 2 worms, and 2 wooley buggers. I also reorganized my fly boxes.

i have been discharged from both the wound clinic, and the podiatrist, as my heel appears to be healed, finally. I still have to take it easy though, and check it every day, to make sure it doesn't re-open from any hidden infection.  This growing old bu8sness is for the birds.

Seeeeya; Chef Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (Jul 22, 2021)

Besides food, I administrate and moderate a couple of forums, one on homesteading and one on nutrition, I am an artist in watercolors dabbling in inks, and lately for fun coptic book binding.


These are the 4.5-7 inch books.











I sell the coptic bound books with custom covers and custom paper, # of pages, choice of binding style, archival quality or not choices starting at $60 going to $250 each. These are mostly for watercolor artists needing archival quality materials and particular types of paper choices. Also for gifts, for journals, sketchbooks, and garden planners.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2021)

Completed wrapping the guides on a 9 foot, 6 weight fly rod.  Used Snake brand Eco coated runners, and a agate (gem quality) stripping guide.  Waiting for the tip top, decals, and rod tube to arrive.  Will have my son, with his  perfect vision, check the guide alignment.  It should be very close, if not sot on.  Then 2 days of epoxy guide wrap coating, glue on the rod tip, and it will be complete, and ready for his business give-away.  Total cost, including rod blank, cork grips, reel seat, reel, and required line, tippet, leader, and backing with tax and labor - $710.45.  rod building isn't cheap.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 26, 2021)

Well, the fly rod is complete, with the reel loaded with backing, flt line, leader, and tippet.  All that's now needed is for someone to tie on a streamer, or nymph. and go fishing.  This rod is for my son's dental business, to attract customers.  It's worth $700 + in parts, labor, and tax.  My son ordered it and stated he will pay full price for it.  Of course I'll be giving him a disount.  It came out gorgeous.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 27, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Well, the fly rod is complete, with the reel loaded with backing, flt line, leader, and tippet.  All that's now needed is for someone to tie on a streamer, or nymph. and go fishing.  This rod is for my son's dental business, to attract customers.  It's worth $700 + in parts, labor, and tax.  My son ordered it and stated he will pay full price for it.  Of course I'll be giving him a disount.  It came out gorgeous.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Not being a Fishermen myself, I can still appreciate the workmanship *Chief*.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Not being a Fishermen myself, I can still appreciate the workmanship *Chief*.



Thanks Kgirl.  Sometimes taking the time, bent over the workbench to put on the guide wrapping thread, or glue on parts, and other meticulous tasks, made my neck, and back hurt.  But everything had to be perfect.  It was both a labor of love, and an exercise in making functional art.  I have tons of patience, and have worked with meticulous things all of my adult life, silversmithing, electrical component troubleshooting, soldering, etc.  And because of the nature of most of the jobs I had, if things weren't perfect, it could put lives at risk.  But this was different.  It's a reflection of me, giving my best to one of my boys.  It had to be the best that I could make it.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## lastmanstanding (Sep 6, 2021)

I create websites


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 6, 2021)

Do we have any fiction writers, or someone who can illustrate covers?  I have several novels that I would like to e-publish, 3 SF, and 2 fantasy.  I'm looking for someone who can proofread, and who can make constructive comment on the content, pointing out any inconsistencies, or how to flesh out the characters.  I was told by a professional agent that my stories are very good, but that the characters were a bit two dimensional, and needed to be fleshed out some.  I've re-written the fantasy novel that was looked at several times, to make the characters better.  I would consider a writing partner.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 6, 2021)

Apart from cooking...
I´m a qualified TEFL teacher, I teach English as a foreign language at all levels, from zero beginners to advanced, and I also teach GMAT, GRE, SAT, TOEFL and IELTS exams. 
I coach students who are entering university, or doing a postgrad, with their entrance essays and personal statements. Writing is what I love, so I teach them how to write a convincing essay to at least make the right impression.
I´m also an orchid fanatic - there are hundreds of different varieties here in South America - although I´ve had some setbacks in the past year because I was away for 4 months and the gardener didn´t water them.Never mind - recuperation time is here.


----------



## Bitser (Sep 6, 2021)

With twigs from local shrubbery, I've been making pencils.  







It's not difficult, given an extra-long drill and the proper leads, and I enjoy giving them away to dinner guests and friends.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 1, 2021)

I enjoy crafting and using those crafted items to decorate our home.
I saw this idea a coupla years back, but could never find the large wooden letters.



Why not look for them long before the holiday!
I bought these 3 back in I think it was May or June and just put them away.
Broke them out the other day, painted them, embellished and hung them today.
Too cute.
The table décor I've had for years.
Ceramic Pumpkins with metals stem and leaves.

I haven't done any of my crafters for some time now, I've just had too much on my plate, so to speak.


----------



## emilymh2018 (Oct 9, 2021)

I enjoy crochet, beading, and photography.  Not sure if photography counts as making stuff, but it gets me out in nature.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2021)

All the guides are now wrapped on my premium rod blank.  I just need my son to verify that they are aligned perfectly.  This rod cost me about $530.00 to build.  It's going to be a Christmas gift for my daughter-in-law.  She's such a good wife to my son, and mother to my grandkids, she deserves it.  If I was selling it, I'd be asking $700.00 for it.  This rod is my masterpiece, not as much bling, but a serious fish catching tool.  I was going to sell it at cost to my other son, but he can build his own rod if he wants.

DIL will have to purchase a reel, and fly line, leader, and tippet.  I have the backing already.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2021)

My son just verified guide alignment.  I now just need to apply the epoxy.  B Wednesday, this rod will be complete.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2021)

Photos please *Chief*?


----------



## Bitser (Nov 8, 2021)

Woodcarving.  A doorpost to repel demons—







A waka huia (feather canoe) a Mäori-style treasure box carved with a traditional koru pattern.







Little stuff—


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 9, 2021)

Very cool *Bit*!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2021)

I promised pictures.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 10, 2021)

Beautiful guys!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2021)

I love the way this rod turned out.  The pictures don't show it well.  The wraps were made with natural white silk thread, and turn transparent when the epoxy is applied to the guide wraps, creating what is known as an invisible wrap.  you can see the guide feet through the wraps, and epoxy as if looking through glass.  I was extra careful winding the thread onto the guide feet, making sure the tread wound smoothly, each strand laying flat against the rod blank, with no crossed, or overlapping threads, o thread nibs, etc.  I made this one as perfect as possible.  My son has better than normal vision, unlike me, and so I had him verify that all of the guides were perfectly aligned.  I had already measured the correct distances from each guide, using the tip as the starting reference.  I did what's called a 2 line static test, where a short line bends the rod tip to 90 degrees, with a 2nd line running from the reel, through all of the guides, with just enough weight to pull the line taut.  Then you check that line to verify that the guides are spaced to distribute the stress evenly down the blank, and keep the line from contacting the blank at any point.

Of course the same attention was given to gluing on the cork grip, reel seat, and fighting butt.

A lot goes into crafting a custom rod.  I made sure that with this rod, everything was perfect.  

I put the same effort into all of my custom rod builds.  I've just not used invisible wraps before.  That attention to detail is the difference between a $50 rod from the department store, and my average price of $800.00+ for my builds. Plus, I use top of the line hardware in my builds.  It typically costs me about $550.00 for the blank, and all of he parts, and another $200 + for the reel.

When you figure that avid fishermen will spend $30,000 on a good boat, the price of a custom rod isn't so great.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 10, 2021)

Chief, I understand pride in workmanship, but when you add up the figures, you are only making $50.00 a rod?  Not even 'guesstinating' at the hours!

Did I miss something here?


----------



## Bitser (Nov 10, 2021)

Used to make string instruments.  Here's a simple dulcimer I built for my mother.  The sides, back, and headstock are from old Honduras mahogany bookshelves salvaged when a college building was demolished.  Beaut instrument wood:  rang like a bell.  The top is Sitka spruce with guitar-style braces.  Fingerboard is curly maple.













I built several, just for fun and to learn the craft.  When I finished one, I'd sit on the plaza at the uni and play it:  usually took less than an hour to sell.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 10, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Woodcarving.  A doorpost to repel demons—
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you use for painting inside the groove. I just started doing some carving and am having really hard time with painting.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 10, 2021)

Wood working. But what I really enjoy is cigar smoking. Or to keep it with the tread theme I should have said i like to burn things , You know I'm joking, right?


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 10, 2021)

We've seen your wood working Charlie!  Go ahead and smoke your cigar but keep those ashes away from your wood! LOL


----------



## Bitser (Nov 11, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> What did you use for painting inside the groove. I just started doing some carving and am having really hard time with painting.




Don't recall.  Probably india ink, which bleeds out into the grain.  You let it dry and then sand or scrape the piece, which removes some of ink outside the cuts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2021)

I love seeing quality woodworking.  I one made a thee masted clipper ship, making my own rat lines, tackle, making billowed silk sails, staining the wood, etc.  It took me months.  I was very proud of it.  The, I was discharged from the Navy, and decided to move my family from San Diego to Spokane.  The navy was paying for the moving company.  As everything was being packed up, the movers saw the clipper ship and stated that I
'd better let them move it so it would be safe.  I did that.  Big mistake.  It arrived in Spokane just smashed beyond repair.  I no longer had the woodworking tools, or the time to construct a new hull.  I couldn't get insurance reimbursement as I had only material costs, and the time and effort couldn't be priced.

Moral of the story, If you spend the time to make something nice, don't trust it to just anyone.  Bitzer, and Charlie, both of you are skilled woodworking artists.  Show us pictures.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 17, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Don't recall.  Probably india ink, which bleeds out into the grain.  You let it dry and then sand or scrape the piece, which removes some of ink outside the cuts.



Thank you. Appreciate.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Using my drill for eggs, I thought to make some name plaques for his rabbits.
Mr. Crowley had to become a Mrs. [emoji849] and need to try and enlarge Mary on a Cross a bit. Started this during the summer but life seems to get in the way of a lot of my projects.
Anyhoo.. getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 10, 2021)

Woodworking + cigar smoking = pyrography


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 11, 2021)

roadfix said:


> Woodworking + cigar smoking = pyrography



Wood & Smoke, what could be better ???


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 3, 2022)

I haven't been doing any 'crafting' in months!
My time has been dedicated to my elder Mother and her care, 
but now that she is in her own apartment, I have oodles of time on my hands.




I love love love Dollar Stores, Dollar Tree in particular. 
Awhiles back, when they first put out their Easter/Spring goods, 
I scooped this up, thinking at some point I'd be able to complete this project.



How stinkin' cute is that?!



Now I need a new project to make!!!

HEH! I just noticed that his bow tie is crooked


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 4, 2022)

I'll get some pictures later to show off this skill.  Have you any idea how challenging it is to tie a trico, or blue winged olive on a size 20 hook (tiny hook) when your eyes can't hardly see the hook eye?  And a scud on a 22 hook (even smaller.  When my eyes were still good, the smallest hooks I tied on were 28's.  And yes, these tiny flies can catch big browns, rainbows, bass, etc.  The largest streamers I've tie are in size 2 hooks (about an inch and a half long, and very sturdy).

Anyone else work with very small items, say a hobby in watch repair, or jewelry?  I've done silversmithing, and made rings with silver bands, with ruby, Safire, jade, carnelian, fire opal, onyx, and emerald as the stones.  Some were faceted stones, while others were cabochons.  I also made pendants.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2022)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'll get some pictures later to show off this skill.  Have you any idea how challenging it is to tie a trico, or blue winged olive on a size 20 hook (tiny hook) when your eyes can't hardly see the hook eye?  And a scud on a 22 hook (even smaller.  When my eyes were still good, the smallest hooks I tied on were 28's.  And yes, these tiny flies can catch big browns, rainbows, bass, etc.  The largest streamers I've tie are in size 2 hooks (about an inch and a half long, and very sturdy).


Hey, Chief. Have you thought about getting a magnifier with a light? I did a quick search and there are desktop versions as well as floor models, like this. It might be helpful.


Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 5, 2022)

My SIL has one of those and uses it when doing counted cross stitch or working on a quilt. She finds it very helpful. It's even good for reading tiny tiny print on warning labels!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My SIL has one of those and uses it when doing counted cross stitch or working on a quilt. She finds it very helpful. It's even good for reading tiny tiny print on warning labels!


Ha, my doctor and I were both trying to read the tiny dosage print on a med sample the other day! [emoji16] I wonder if they have portable versions. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> Ha, my doctor and I were both trying to read the tiny dosage print on a med sample the other day! [emoji16] I wonder if they have portable versions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



There are small magnifiers with a built in light. I have one.

But, there is a workaround if you forgot your small magnifier. Take a picture with your phone and then zoom in on the picture. I haven't had the need to do that yet, but I'm keeping it in mind.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2022)

taxlady said:


> There are small magnifiers with a built in light. I have one.
> 
> 
> 
> But, there is a workaround if you forgot your small magnifier. Take a picture with your phone and then zoom in on the picture. I haven't had the need to do that yet, but I'm keeping it in mind.


You're right! I've actually done that with my smartphone. When I need service on an appliance, the service company needs the model number. I've taken pictures of those, since they're usually very small *and* in an awkward place. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 5, 2022)

That cell phone camera comes in handy when you want to check the price of a grocery item on the top shelf. Snap a picture of the tag you can't see and *voila*, you can get the price.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2022)

I promised pictures.  There's over $200 worth of flies there, if you average out the costs to about 2.50 per fly.  Some of them are worth about 1.50, while others can be purchased online for about 7.00 per fly.

Just for reference, the one in my hand is a size 10 hook.  A size 22 is very small, while the largest streamers in the box, and the crayfish are tied on size 2 hooks.

I have 4 other fly boxes completely filled, and given to my son.  This box is for my DIL.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 19, 2022)

I just started the fourth novel in my Immune Response Science Fiction Series.  I haven't written in a while.  It's a lot of work  Five pages takes three hours when you have to create dialog, expanded story line, and stay true to the previous work for continuity.



Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (May 19, 2022)

Just finished two new coptic binding books for an artist friend with her paintings printed and adhered to the covers.


----------



## lastmanstanding (May 21, 2022)

I create websites for fun.
2weeksinsrilanka.com and foodquizzer.com are two examples. Foodquizzer is an idea I got from here. The sites are still not really active. I add some content when I have time, maybe once every 3 months or so. lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm currently learning chugging patterns on the harmonica, and teaching mysel to play Deep Puple's Lazy.  I've got the notes down.  I neede to develop muscle memory, and spred.  It's a lot of work.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 13, 2022)

Just picked up my new rod blank.  I'll be starting work on the ne fly rod this evening.  It' going to be a very nice rod, suitable for thring size 22 Griffith's Gnats, to weighted streamers., and nymphs, teretrials, like a grasshoper, dry flies, weighted crayfish patterns 
 and everything in between.  It's strong enough for pike, big brown trout, steelhead, smallmouth bass, yet sensitive enough to detect a brookie sippin in a nymph, or dry fly.  I'm excited.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 22, 2022)

The new fly rod is complete.  I just have to wait for the epoxy to cure on the last two guides.  I might put a little bling on it, to cover up some super glue residue, so it looks perfect.  

The thread wraps came out perfect.  The reel seat, and cork grip also look, and work great.  

I put the fully spooled reel on, and assembled it.  The ballance is dead neutral in the middle of the grip.  This is a very lightweight, and strong fly rod.  Can you tell I'm excited?

When I take my power wrapper down, I'll be tying more streamer, and crayfish flies.  You can never have enough crayfish.  They're eaten by just about every fish that swims.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 22, 2022)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The new fly rod is complete.  I just have to wait for the epoxy to cure on the last two guides.  I might put a little bling on it, to cover up some super glue residue, so it looks perfect.
> 
> The thread wraps came out perfect.  The reel seat, and cork grip also look, and work great.
> 
> ...



I'm not even a fish and I agree. Crayfish are delicious.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 22, 2022)

*Chief*, I don't know how you do it...  flies, rods, harmonica (btw.. how's that going?) writing, not to mention cooking!  I'm sure I've missed a couple!

LOL and I agree with *taxy*! 
I'm not a fish either but those crawdads sure are delish!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 22, 2022)

I wonder whatever happened to Mudbug.  She's missed.  And yes, I to enjoy crayfish.  I purchased a couple crayfish traps, and hope to use them this summer, though a piece of string with chicken on it, hanging in the water will catch a few.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2022)

Pictures of my latest fly rod:

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2022)

Nifty. All those pieces go together into one long rod? How do they attach?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Nifty. All those pieces go together into one long rod? How do they attach?



The ends are accurately machined so that one end fits snugly into the other.  In the past, ferule sleeves were used t connect rod pieces together.  However, no ferrule is required with CTS rod blanks.  The tolerances are exact, and they are very strong.  The assembled rod is nine foot long.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2022)

Just got done test casting the new rod build.  I'm a happy man.  Distance with a foam, hopper, easy 30 yards; with an elk hair caddis (very light weight dry fly) easy 30 yards; with a weighted streamer, easy 30 yards.  That was all the room I had to cast in.  The rod is capable of much more, and is strong enough to catch anything that swims in Montana, except a ladie's swimsuit..

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2022)

It's the darndest thing.  The more I practice on my harmonica, the better I get.  Go figure!

Someone exclaimed that I did a lot of things.  Well, video games, and television just aren't something I do a lot of.  And you know, a guy's gotta keep busy, or go crazy.  I;m not one to be entertained by others.  I have always entertained myself, even as a preschooler, except for Saturday morning cartoons, you know, Space Ghost, Batman/superman Hour of Adventure, and of course, Johnny Quest.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 29, 2022)

I came across a sewing machine. A friend gave it to me.  Its a Brother.  Very new design.
So I'm going to learn to sew.  My wife buys my clothes and I hate shirts that are to long.
Its the Hawaiian/ beach type shirts that are un-tucked. 
So now I am going to practice on some old material to get the hang of it.  Then I want to shorten the shirts and do other things.
They have "Big & Tall" clothes.  Why don't they have "Short & Wide" stores? !!!!!!!

Any suggestions on basic sewing is appreciated.  Also it was easy to set up the machine.  But I struggled mightily threading the needle!  Unless I can figure out a way to thread the needle I may loose interest in short order.
Do they make something to help with threading the needle?
Thanks in advance....John


----------



## blissful (Jul 29, 2022)

Roll Bones, they make needle threaders like these.





They are small and lightweight. If you get the metal foil ones, it is best to flatten are area that crimps around the wire to hold the wire more securely, otherwise the wire may pull out.


You essentially put the pointy folded wire through the needle, then pass your thread through the loop, and pull it back through the needle.


Lighting is important when threading a needle, adding light helps.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 29, 2022)

as bliss says, lighting is important.  

If you can't find a 'threader' immediately, try holding a  small piece of white paper behind the eye of the needle. It helps you focus on the eye.  

Also get a wax candle (or anything waxy) and draw the end of your thread against it tightly.  This gives it some stiffness.  

Also make sure the end of your thread is clean cut.  No fibres  floating around.

Last but not least - get a kid to come in and do it for you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2022)

Tied flies today.  Will work on improving my Scifi novel tomorrow.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2022)

since Thursday, I have put 18  hours into revising the first book in my SF series.  I've hooked up with an online writer's group that has published, professional writers.  The first 6 pages of my work was reviewed, and advice given.  After all day Tuesday working on those 6 pages, I've been told that my writing is much more readable, and that the premise of the story is very interesting, and that I have developed the hook that keep the reader wanting to read.  I'll submit the next 6 pages on Wednesday for review, and critique.  Only 499 more pages to go in this first of three completed books in the series.  I'm pretty sure I'll look look like this -  - before I'm done.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2022)

Found some Fall Foliage at the Dollar Store.


----------



## Marlingardener (Oct 9, 2022)

*Mostly I cook, but also I have quilted, done needlework, knitted (never did get gauge right), and the most enjoyable and difficult--stenciling furniture in the 19th century manner. I'd pick up a chair at an antique shop that showed vague traces of stenciling, replicate the original pattern, cut the stencils from architect's linen, and restore the stenciling.  My husband is a wood worker and made candle boxes and small storage boxes that I'd paint and stencil. They made great Christmas gifts!*


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 17, 2022)

I've been a professional trained and working chef...so I like to cook.  
But 
I like woodworking,  made our dining room table.  
I also was a professional electrical foreman running crews and changing the local skyline.  
But I also like leather craft.  
I've made various tool bags, pouches and journals.


----------



## Donotuy (Dec 15, 2022)

In addition to cooking, I like to do something active so that I can spend my free time outside the house too. So I enjoy cycling with it or my favorite Fuji if I'm in the mood and the weather is good. Especially since I have to spend calories after desserts that I often cook  I also like to run, but now I do it less often than before, because I feel that my knees hurt from it. From a creative point of view, I can sometimes draw. I'm not very good at it, but there are times when you want to create something.


----------



## blissful (Dec 15, 2022)

@Donotuy, enjoy your biking, what a great fun hobby to enjoy. I wanted to mention that there is a drawing artist called 'Peter Draws'. His youtube videos are entertaining and encouraging for people that like to draw. Peter has a very likable personality too. If you have time sometime, check out his videos.


----------

